# Yanmar ??



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Ok I am wondering what is the smallest yanmar I could buy that would still run a 4ft bushhog? Anyone know of any older model numbers I can search for that would be in that range?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

https://nashville.craigslist.org/grd/d/yanmar-4x4-tractor-with/6331515988.html

Like this one.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The old rule-of-thumb is 5 HP per foot of bush hog width. So, a 4' bush hog requires 20 HP. I think 18 HP will handle it for moderate duty cutting. I have an 18 HP Kubota running a 5' deck, and it rarely bogs down in heavy cutting.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

Any model starting with the YM1500 and up would run a 4 foot rotary mower. The picture you show looks like a 5' finish mower.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

When you heading for Nashville, Walt!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yep I talked to this guy, and told him I didnt need the finish mower. So he said he would take $1700 without it. Asap Mr. Bill. Wife said if I buy anymore equipment this year it better be something to heat the building cause Im gonna need it.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

A really nice Yanmar for the work you are doing would be a YM1720. It comes with OE powersteering and powershift. A co-worker of mine got one with a FEL from Fredricks Outdoors totally restored. He loves the machine. It's simple enough that his wife can use it too. It's a 3cly with 21Hp. This model even has the wide entry, thus a cab for winter use and plowing would work nicely. A Bergstrom Ag universal heater unit would keep the cab nice and warm too.


----------

